# A Christmas quote by David Grayson sums it up for me



## deesierra (Dec 25, 2015)

"I sometimes think we expect too much of Christmas Day.  We try to crowd into it 
the long arrears of kindliness and humanity of the whole year.  As for me, I like to 
take my Christmas a little at a time, all through the year.  And thus I drift along 
into the holidays - let them overtake me unexpectedly - waking up some fine morning 
and suddenly saying to myself:  "Why, this is Christmas Day!"  ~David Grayson

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT :christmas1:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 25, 2015)

Me too Deesierra.

Christmas isn't a date but an attitude, a state of being and a thankful heart.


----------



## oldman (Dec 25, 2015)

If you want to see the opposite, go to any airport during the holidays and you will see the worse behaved and most inconsiderate people there are. It's bad enough on a normal day, but at Christmas when travel is at its peak, for whatever reason, it brings out the very worse in people. I have seen people knocking over little kids and old ladies to get on an airplane. I have seen ladies dropping items that they want to bring on-board and instead of helping the poor lady pick up and carry her items on-board, they will step over her. I once saw an old man (maybe late 80's) in a wheelchair being pushed by an agent and he had a full bottle of Coke in his hand that he had just had the agent open for him. Another man rushed by him, knocking the bottle of Coke into the older man's lap soaking him. The idiot didn't even stop and apologize. He knew he did it. I saw him turn around and look at him. I felt so bad for him that I called United's first class assistant agent to help the man clean up and make his flight and he wasn't even flying United. Airports bring out the worse in people and at Christmas they act twice as bad.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 25, 2015)

oldman said:


> If you want to see the opposite, go to any airport during the holidays and you will see the worse behaved and most inconsiderate people there are. It's bad enough on a normal day, but at Christmas when travel is at its peak, for whatever reason, it brings out the very worse in people. I have seen people knocking over little kids and old ladies to get on an airplane. I have seen ladies dropping items that they want to bring on-board and instead of helping the poor lady pick up and carry her items on-board, they will step over her. I once saw an old man (maybe late 80's) in a wheelchair being pushed by an agent and he had a full bottle of Coke in his hand that he had just had the agent open for him. Another man rushed by him, knocking the bottle of Coke into the older man's lap soaking him. The idiot didn't even stop and apologize. He knew he did it. I saw him turn around and look at him. I felt so bad for him that I called United's first class assistant agent to help the man clean up and make his flight and he wasn't even flying United. Airports bring out the worse in people and at Christmas they act twice as bad.



That's sad.  I don't know when people decided it was okay to treat each other badly.  It makes for a dimly sad old world.  The light of human kindness should be every day of the year.  I am taking nothing away from Christmas to say that . I enjoy this season and it will always be special to me.  



:glitter-heart:


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2015)

Nothing says "Happy Holidays" like trampling someone to death in a store on Black Friday.


----------

